# Grenade Snow Gear



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably at Salvation Army or Value Village since Grenade gear is so sh*t and falls apart quickly :laugh:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure why you'd want grenade outerwear. A lot of their gear has critically taped seams instead of fully taped seams.

Fully taped seams is one of the most important things you'll want when buying outerwear.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

shitty gear from a shitty company run by shitty people


----------



## planetv82 (Jun 29, 2011)

its super cheap and crap stuff, theres way better stuff to buy


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

why is grenade so badly looked upon?
I just bought this jacket: Grenade Astro Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
on amazon for half price. But it doesnt seem like nice quality, looks like crappy quality.

is grenade outerware that bad?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

spacemanspiff said:


> *why is grenade so badly looked upon?*
> I just bought this jacket: Grenade Astro Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
> on amazon for half price. But *it doesnt seem like nice quality, looks like crappy quality.
> *
> is grenade outerware that bad?


are you functionally retarded?

if so - congratulations on learning how to snowboard Corky


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

spacemanspiff said:


> why is grenade so badly looked upon?
> I just bought this jacket: Grenade Astro Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
> on amazon for half price. But it doesnt seem like nice quality, looks like crappy quality.
> 
> is grenade outerware that bad?


Strong contender for Post of the Mother Fuckin' Year (PotMFY)


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm, I was looking at their gear when I first started snowboarding. I just liked how they looked, I didn't know theirs seams were suppose to be shitty. I was going to get some gloves from them late last year but went with some nice Burton ones.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got some mitts that came with spring/pipe gloves from them. Had them for about 4 or 5 years. We go in the spring and my kid wears the mitts and I just use the gloves. Happy with them. Didn't know they made outer gear. But the "I bought something that seemed crap....are they really crap(or whatever)" was pretty funny.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Hmm, I was looking at their gear when I first started snowboarding. I just liked how they looked.


This seems to be Grenade's target audience, glad you discovered there are better options.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah i kind of worded my post wrong, but i meant to say that I recieved the jacket and it did seem a bit crappy but I am no outwear expert. I guess I will go ahead and return it. thanks for the comments.

I bought the jacket because it looked bad ass and was cheap. I ordered a Burton AK instead


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Grenades quality is average. My Grenade Jacket is in 10 times better shape than my 686, and I ride my Grenade much more. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my Grenade gear.


----------

